# Entwicklungsumgebung Eclipse und Visual Editor Plugin



## Kaffeesüchtiger (25. Aug 2008)

Hey,

sorry das ich euch mit dieser vermutlich trivialen Frage löchern muss, aber ich habe nach reiflichen Downloads, diversen Dokus versucht den Visual Editor in mein Eclipse einzubauen....

Zunächst einmal habe ich:
diese 2 Eclipse Versionen getestet


eclipse-java-ganymede-win32.zip
eclipse-SDK-3.1.2-win32.zip


Ich versuche nun nachfolgend meine Probleme aufzuzeigen.

1.) 
- Versuch 1: Autoinstaller die Paketabhängigkeiten VEP installiert und VEP selbst.
bei New konnte ich allerdings nichts mit Visual Class o.Ä. ausmachen
- Versuch 2: Offline Installation: In das Watched Dir entpackt kopiert, mit X Versuchen bei n Verzeichnisebenen mit z Plugin....In Eclipse selbst entdeckt...
Nach Internetrecherche stellte sich heraus das es einen Bug gibt wenn das Installdir nicht c:\eclipse lautet...
Das lies 1-2 Plugins installierten aber nicht VEP !
- Versuch 3: VEP ins Plugin/Features Verzeichnis kopiert
keine Veränderung

2.) gleiches Erebnis bis auf
http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/faq.html#install_howto
Der Pad zum VEP funktionierte nicht


Ich habe keine Idee was ich falsch mache....

Kann mir Jemand helfen?


----------



## Kaffeesüchtiger (25. Aug 2008)

hat sich erledigt

dank

http://wiki.eclipse.org/VE/Installing

das war aktuell und hat alle Abhängigkeiten aufgezeigt


----------



## Kaffeesüchtiger (25. Aug 2008)

Noch eine Frage...

Wo befindet sich die Toolbox? Konnte lediglich ein DropDown Icon ausmachen am oberen Bildschirmrand.


Und wenn ich Controls platziere dann verschwindet diese im Frame, d.h. ich seh sie nicht mehr


----------



## ARadauer (25. Aug 2008)

allgemeine Frage von mir, ist das projekt noch aktuell?



> Please note: 2007-10-03: Current official builds of the Visual Editor require Eclipse 3.2 (Callisto). The Visual Editor is migrating progressively to Eclipse 3.3 (Europa). Preliminary instructions on testing preview builds are available on the VE wiki. Thank you for your patience and supporting the project!


wird daran noch gearbeitet?


----------



## Kaffeesüchtiger (25. Aug 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> allgemeine Frage von mir, ist das projekt noch aktuell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solltest dir mal das Wiki anschauen, dort findest du u.A. auch den Downloadlink zu
http://www.ehecht.com/eclipse_ve/ve.html

und das letzte Update erfolgte 2008-07-11

Gott wie ich Dateninkonsistenzen hasse  :roll: 



Mit der Bedienung komme ich nur eingeschränkt klar.....
Wie zeichne ich in einem JFrame einen JMenuBar?

Das Control wird minimal ohne Größenausbreitung dargestellt....


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2008)

@ARadauer
ja, der VE wird weiterentwicklet, es dauert nur eine Weile bis alles wieder rund läuft. Genaueres hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic73280_wird-visual-editor-eclipse-weiterentwickelt.html


----------

